# Food Safety News - 05/04/2021



## daveomak.fs (May 4, 2021)

*Is UFCW v. USDA the end or just the beginning of the great line speed debate?*
By Dan Flynn on May 04, 2021 12:05 am Seaboard Foods wants to intervene in UFCW v. USDA “to move to stay the effect of the Court’s forthcoming judgment by 10.5 months as to Seaboard, and for the purpose of perfecting an appeal” with a stay pending appeal if necessary. A federal court in Minnesota in March ruled that USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection... Continue Reading


*Four children sick after eating cannabis-laced sweets*
By News Desk on May 04, 2021 12:03 am Four children needed hospital treatment in England after eating sweets thought to have contained cannabis. A 12-year-old boy was discharged on May 1 and the other three were expected to be released from hospital in Surrey after being kept in overnight for monitoring and observation. Two 12-year-olds, one girl and a boy, and a 13-year-old... Continue Reading


*Food safety tips for Cinco de Mayo celebrations*
By News Desk on May 04, 2021 12:02 am Cinco de Mayo is a holiday celebrated in parts of Mexico and the United States in commemoration of the Mexican Army’s victory in 1862 over the French forces of Napoleon III. The holiday is also a way people celebrate their Mexican heritage and share it with other groups. As with any celebration, food becomes an... Continue Reading


*Nestlé, Irish food safety agency reveal challenges posed by COVID-19*
By Joe Whitworth on May 04, 2021 12:00 am The Food Safety Authority of Ireland and the Nestlé company have shared how they handled challenges posed by the coronavirus pandemic, including doing official controls and dealing with supply shortages. During a session at the International Association for Food Protection – Europe event this past week, the presenters covered the experiences of the regulator and... Continue Reading


----------

